# How is this cover letter for EEA Family Permit



## jgwagner4 (Aug 27, 2011)

Should she make any adjustments?

_To Whom This May Concern,

My name is XXXX XXXXXX and I am a German National who has lived and worked in the United States for the last 22 years with my husband, XXXX XXXXXX, who is a citizen of the United States. We have two daughters who are 8 and 5 years old and who also possess German passports. We will be traveling to the UK where I will be assuming a new position within the company I have worked with for the past 19 years.

I would respectfully request that my husband be granted an EEA Family permit based on my treaty rights as an EEA national, for which I am submitting the following supporting documents:
•	A certified copy of my Passport
•	My husband’s US Passport
•	Our Marriage Certificate
•	A passport photo for my husband
• The receipt for my husband’s biometrics
I have also submitted an additional copy of each item above.

Please contact me if you should need any additional details at [email protected] to get the quickest response. Also feel free to call me 000-000-0000.

Thank you for your assistance in this matter,_


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


jgwagner4 said:


> Should she make any adjustments?
> 
> _To Whom This May Concern,
> 
> ...


Please find above some inputs.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Krispea (Aug 6, 2013)

Should the cover letter be signed by the EEA national?


----------

